# Triplets with Momo Twins - So scared!



## Cat1995

Hi all, I have been searching the site to see if there are current threads or anyone currently here with only momo twins or triplets with momo twins? I just found yesterday we have three, one fraternal which is normal size and normal heartbeat and momo twins which were 50% small than the fraternal one. As my doctor said, best case scenario the vanishing twin syndrome strikes the momo twins or at least one of them. Worse case scenario think about selective reduction ... anyone have any experience, advice? I am of course waiting as long as possible before making any decisions and will seek a second opinion... but just wondering if anyone is or was in my same position? I have another ultra sound at 9 weeks to see what is going on. Hopefully a membrane will be found between the twins but than i am not even sure my husband and I can handle triplets... oh boy... i guess we cross that bridge when we come to it right?

Thanks in advance for any support, advice.

Cat


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I don't have multiples, but want to wish you the best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

I'm only pregnant with dicu twins so can't give you advice but wanted to say good luck and congratulations! We're they conceived naturally if you don't Mind me asking? X


----------



## skyesmom

honestly, your doc can't tell if they're momo or mo/di until you're really further along, even when it's only twins in there, let alone triplets!!

i have friends who are triplets, JUST like yours - two identicals (so identical that even they themselves have troubles distinguishing each other on old pics until they were 11-12 years old) and a frat twin. they are 30 now so this was back in the '80 and look and behold, all went just fine!! i know this is your life and your choices, but i really would avoid reduction!!

and... it's normal that they are half a size when it's so early on: it is ONE cell (or one embryo with just a very few cells) that has split in two. they each have only half the mass of the other baby. this is very very noticeable and evident at the beginning, in the early stages. later, when babies develop and grow more, it won't be THAT much of a difference.

also, i'd really get another doctor. if you're so early on, they CAN NOT sign u off with a mo/mo twin diagnosis. they can only say: so far, we don't see a damn membrane, so it COULD be momo, but it is WAY WAY too early to tell. it is an ultrasound looking for a tiny, thin layer of cells, separating two babies, seen through layers and layers of your own skin and muscles over it. so it's really just guessing in the dark. some membranes won't be seen at ultrasound until 15-16 weeks or later, depending on how they are positioned. 

also the vanishing twin for the identical twins just because they are small so early on is well... unpredictable, really. no one can guarantee you that it will all go well. but no one should tell you either that it won't, or bargain a 50-50% chance so very very very early on.


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## jogami

My one twin always measured way behind her sister; up to 2 weeks behind sometimes! I was so scared to and read all I could. Bad move! All that came up was vanishing twin syndrome etc. It happens but not often. I personally wouldn't reduce unless one twin was threatening the rest of the baby/ babies and your health; but thats just my opinion and ultimately you have to do what you feel is right for your situation and family. Wishing you strength.


----------



## jandksmommy

It is so early!! Your doctor needs to give his head a shake for putting such a negative spin on this pregnancy. It is a wonderful miracle. It is completely possible that you and these 3 babies will have a healthy pregnancy and birth.

The twins being smaller at this point is nothing to worry about... way too early in the pregnancy. You had 2 eggs fertilize (one split) and those 2 eggs could have fertilized and started to grow over a week apart making one of them a week older, add to that the 2nd one split into 2 babies so they would be even smaller still. Absolutely do not worry about their sizes right now. 

Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## LucyLake

Stand by <3 I'm one of the admininstrators at the modi twins group on FB. We have 1000+ members and medical experts who will assist you. I'm also referring you by pm to the momo twins group. 

It's very unlikely you will stay momo, a very low low chance. Our membrane showing modi was found in week 12. Often it's the quality of equipment that prevents discovery early on...


----------



## LucyLake

Cat, if you can set up pm, I'll send the link. I'm not allowed to link it up otherwise per the rules.


----------



## DaisyJuke

Admin edited per forum rules and TOS:



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites


----------



## Azulita

wow! congrats! it is way too early to tell what kind of twins you have. At 6 weeks they couldn't see a membrane for mine until 8 weeks. I know some form even later. Dont lose hope hang in there!


----------



## Chelsea_nc10

Lucy, 

New mother to mo/mo twins. Please add me as well!


----------

